# For Sale $1,000 or BO



## Jazzey (Dec 22, 2008)

Aha! Jokes > Cartoons > Encyclopedia for Sale


----------



## Daniel (Dec 22, 2008)

:funny: 

Is self-respect included?


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 22, 2008)

I think that's extra Daniel...


----------



## NicNak (Dec 22, 2008)

:rofl:


----------



## amastie (Dec 23, 2008)

Good one!  :funny:


----------



## white page (Dec 23, 2008)

:reading::reading::reading me trying to catch up with his wife )

thanks that's a good one !!!


----------

